# Problemas Domotización con X10



## yukardo (Dic 16, 2009)

Saludos.

Les escribo muy cordialmente debido a que requiero ayuda ya que se me esta presentando el siguiente problema:

Estoy realizando la domotización de una vivienda pequeña, estamos automatizando 8 circuitos de iluminacaón en la casa.

Todo funciona de maravilla, hasta que se conectan equipos reguladores de tension como los cargadores de laptops.

Al conectar ese tipo de equipo la domotización no funciona, y cuando lo hace funciona mal. Por ejemplo mando a encender el circuito Nº 1 y se enciende el 2 o el 3 por ejemplo. Aunque normalmente no enciende ninguno.

Al parecer es un problema de ruido que se esta metiendo el la red electrica.

Espero que puedan darme sugerencias para solucionar este problema.

Sin más me despido esperando su ayuda. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 16, 2009)

supongo que los sistemas que uds instalan se comunican por el mismo cable de AC ?? protocolo phillips one wire ???, yo sugeriria observar la puesta a tierra de esa casa, posiblemente y debido a esto es que el ruido se les mete por alli, por falta de una buena tierra.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 25, 2009)

y menos mal que no tienes instalado un variador.
Eso pasa en la mayoria de casos por los armonicos que sueltan a la red. Colocale un filtor a esos enchufes para que no salgan a la red.
Prueba en colocar un par de bobinas contrafasadas entre el enchufe y el equipo generador de interferencias. 
El sistema lo usan las fuentes mas o menos legales. un ejemplo donde se puede ver ese filtro es en las fuentes de los pc. impresoras. 
prueba y si te mejora la instalacion ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer:
notificarlo por aqui, si no funciona igual a ver que se puede hacer.
Saludos


----------

